# Tren acetate and skin irritation



## Ling (Feb 22, 2011)

I've been taking tren acetate for the last four weeks. Got on pretty well with it I thought. No nasty side effects and getting some alright gains. Been taking it with Karachi Sustanon. I read guys like Empire Boy were taking it 50mg a day but I didn't fancy every day injections and going into triceps and biceps. So I was taking it in 3 x 100mg jabs. Monday, Wednesday, Friday. I know this isn't the best way, with half life's etc to have even blood levels but it suited me.

Anyway I started noticing some skin irritation near injection sites. Usually a few inches away from an injection site, skin would go a bit pink and feel itchy. Not a major problem and it calmed down a few days later. So carried on. Started to have a few days of particularly itchy skin. Particularly down my upper arms.

Jabbed 1ml tren into my delt on Saturday and got a bigger skin reaction. What I would describe as looking like a heat rash. Spread from near my shoulder, down to my chest and swirled up round both sides of my neck. This happened quite quickly then slowly subsided over the course of the night. Looked fine the next day, although a little bit flushed after a shower. It's gone now. I feel absolutely fine by the way apart from this.

I'd planned on doing a 6 weeker with the Tren. Only a few more weeks to go. After Saturday's reaction I'm thinking this is a warning sign to stop. Somethings not right. I'm not freaking out but it did concern me. Just wondering what people think might have caused such a reaction ? If I knew what caused this then I could decide whether to continue, if its not serious, reduce the dose or stop. Any suggestions and advice appreciated.


----------



## jom1980 (May 6, 2011)

doesnt sound too good..i was on the rip blend that has tren a in it, after about 2 weeks my right hand started to swell up like a balloon,i couldnt even make a fist it was so sore..i think the tren does not suit everyone..just remember its for cattle that are going to slaughter


----------



## Ling (Feb 22, 2011)

Cheers Jom. Any thoughts welcome.

Just to expand on my post. I already had some redness round my chest and neck from my shirt rubbing against during the day. It wasn't an immediate reaction from that tren jab. But the jab did seem to make it fire up a lot more and it seemed noticeably worse and more itchy after the jab.


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

I mean this in absolutely no way to be racist, however can I ask if you are of Asian decent? Ling led me to believe.....

I have a few friends who are Asian and when they drink they get a very similar skin reaction to as you are decribing. Blotchy, red, itchy. They also get it from narcotics.

Its just a thought and I say, not meaning to offend in the slightest. But if so i understand it is a fairly common thing with people of Asian race.


----------



## Ling (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi reaper, thanks for your reply. You've asked a valid question. My user name 'Ling' is actually Thai for monkey lol I spend a lot of time in Thailand and it just went through my head when I joined here. I know the effect you are talking about, but it's not applicable to me. I'm a white guy.


----------



## Ling (Feb 22, 2011)

This is the kind of rash I'm talking about. Last night...










Without a flash you can see raised bits.










This morning after a shower, moved down to my chest.










And now it's gone ! I was googling tren and skin irritations and found a few posts on other forums. Saw a few mentions and some people putting a cream called benadyrl on to get rid of it. It's no big deal as it is. I just don't know what will happen next, will it get worse ? It's a shame because I was getting on really well with Tren up to this.


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ling said:


> I know the effect you are talking about, but it's not applicable to me. I'm a white guy.


Fair enough. Took 1 + 1 and came out with 3!


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

I realise that this is an old post but just wanted to add to it for anyone who comes across it. I also get a bad skin reaction to tren. I have it right now and have dropped the tren from my cycle after 2 weeks as its driving me mental. Last time i had it it was horrendous and left me writhing round with the itchiest back ever. It was like being stabbed with a needle. Only benadryl tablets cured it and i was so glad I stumbled across them. Tren itch is a total b!tch. Right now my reaction is less severe but I am getting red raised itchy patches. Enough to tell me to knock it on the head. As good as tren is there is just something about it that my body doesnt agree with. No more tren for me.

P.S. I should add that any manufacturers tren does this to me and any ester.


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Is that a shagga on ya neck or wa u injectin teen there 2


----------



## Ling (Feb 22, 2011)

rchippex said:


> I realise that this is an old post but just wanted to add to it for anyone who comes across it. I also get a bad skin reaction to tren. I have it right now and have dropped the tren from my cycle after 2 weeks as its driving me mental. Last time i had it it was horrendous and left me writhing round with the itchiest back ever. It was like being stabbed with a needle. Only benadryl tablets cured it and i was so glad I stumbled across them. Tren itch is a total b!tch. Right now my reaction is less severe but I am getting red raised itchy patches. Enough to tell me to knock it on the head. As good as tren is there is just something about it that my body doesnt agree with. No more tren for me.
> 
> P.S. I should add that any manufacturers tren does this to me and any ester.


I had a chat with someone and they reckoned this red rash was a result of my body temperature increasing when the fast acting esters from Tren Ace hit it. I ended up taking antihistamines. They sorted it out. Piritin I think they were called. Try them. They stopped the reaction.

It was explained to me that a rash that comes and go is not serious, a rash that stays potentially is. Once I got a diagnosis from someone that has a medical background in the gym. That it's my core temperature rising that caused it I felt a bit more relaxed. I'm not saying 100% for sure that's what caused it. It could have been the oil used etc.

I'd take Tren Ace again !


----------



## Ling (Feb 22, 2011)

ciggy said:


> Is that a shagga on ya neck or wa u injectin teen there 2


  haha that's part of the rash that came and went... delt injections seemed to cause a reaction higher up my body... I was a bit concerned with a rash on my neck as it was becoming harder to conceal in everyday life !


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Ling said:


> I had a chat with someone and they reckoned this red rash was a result of my body temperature increasing when the fast acting esters from Tren Ace hit it. I ended up taking antihistamines. They sorted it out. Piritin I think they were called. Try them. They stopped the reaction.
> 
> It was explained to me that a rash that comes and go is not serious, a rash that stays potentially is. Once I got a diagnosis from someone that has a medical background in the gym. That it's my core temperature rising that caused it I felt a bit more relaxed. I'm not saying 100% for sure that's what caused it. It could have been the oil used etc.
> 
> I'd take Tren Ace again !


Yeah makes sense I guess. I do tend to get it more when I am in a warmer environment. Cba with it though. The back itch I got that time was a complete nightmare. It was totally different to just a red rash. It was like being stabbed repeatedly with a needle. It was really painful and drove me insane. To my mind I would have thought that as antihistamines get rid of it then you would think it more likely to be some form of allergic reaction to the compound.


----------



## Ling (Feb 22, 2011)

rchippex said:


> To my mind I would have thought that as antihistamines get rid of it then you would think it more likely to be some form of allergic reaction to the compound.


That's a good point. Maybe it was a reaction to something else after all. The oil or the Tren itself.

The back itch sounds very unpleasant and a good bit worse than my own reaction to Tren. Glad you were able to deal with it with the benadryl tablets.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Ling said:


> That's a good point. Maybe it was a reaction to something else after all. The oil or the Tren itself.
> 
> The back itch sounds very unpleasant and a good bit worse than my own reaction to Tren. Glad you were able to deal with it with the benadryl tablets.


Yeah the back itch was hell on earth. This current one is bearable. I have to keep on top of antihistamines though. Its odd as I found that if I rub or scratch my skin then within 20 seconds it is bright red and very itchy. Its quite an odd reaction.


----------

